# Stiff Neck!!



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Hello all, I have a question. I have had pain in my neck on and off for over a year now. Feels stiff like it needs oiled. Reminds me of the tin man lol. I was talking to a friend at work who had half her thyroid out about 5 years ago for a large nodule. She said her neck hurt all the time like a stiff neck and after the surg it went away. Now I am wondering if this is my problem too. Anyone else have this problem? Oh ya and I am starting to get hoarse to. Been a week now. Waiting to see if it's permanent or if i'm coming down with a cold or something I just want this thing out of my neck!!!!

Thanks!!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Do you ever go to a chiropractor?

Are you stressed out? My neck kills when I am stressed.


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Stressed sometimes but this has been going on for a couple of years. I should of mentioned I have a multinodular goiter. Just wondering if there is a connection.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

jackpot13 said:


> Hello all, I have a question. I have had pain in my neck on and off for over a year now. Feels stiff like it needs oiled. Reminds me of the tin man lol. I was talking to a friend at work who had half her thyroid out about 5 years ago for a large nodule. She said her neck hurt all the time like a stiff neck and after the surg it went away. Now I am wondering if this is my problem too. Anyone else have this problem? Oh ya and I am starting to get hoarse to. Been a week now. Waiting to see if it's permanent or if i'm coming down with a cold or something I just want this thing out of my neck!!!!
> 
> Thanks!!


Have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid? If not, I strongly recommend that you do.

Are you currently being treated for thyroid disease? If so, what and how?

Here is a symptom checker for cancer of the thyroid......

Thyroid cancer symptoms
http://www.medicinenet.com/script/main/art.asp?articlekey=53303

http://www.cityofhope.org/patient_care/treatments/thyroid-cancer/Pages/symptoms.aspx


----------



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

Yes I have had 2 ultra sounds. the results of my first one are in an older post but says " a large, hypervascular, heterogenous thyroid compatable with changes of multinodular goiter. measures 5.1 x 2.2 x 1.8cm on the right and 5.9 x 2.1 x 2.2cm on the left. That was on 10/29/2010. I just had another one on 6/19/2013. The second one has a lot more to say. Enlargement of nodular density noted about inferior right thyroid. It may be merely adjacent to thyroid rather than within it. The nodule does not show hyperemia on color flow imaging to suggest parathyroid adenoma. Enlargement of the entire thyroid gland since prior exam with persistent marked heterogeneity and hyperemia consistent with Hashimotos thyroiditis. Measurement are 5.9 x 2.6 x 2.1cm on the right. and 6.3 x 2.4 x 2.5cm on the left. The thyroid isthmus is measured at 1.3cm thickness previously 8mm in thickness. Color flow images show hyperemia throughout. So any idea what all this means. I can tell it is bigger. No I am not being treated and never have been. Recent labs are. 
5/15/2013 
TSH 9.59 (0.49-4.47) Free T 4 0.81 (0.61-1.60) Free T3 did not have. 
6/24/2013 
TSH 4.42 Free T4 0.78 Free T3 4.13 (2.50-3.90.

Did have a couple of previous Free T 3 and they are always at the high end of normal while Free T4 is at the low end and TSH is at high end of normal. The TSH on 5/15 Is the only one I have ever had that was in the High range and boy did I feel it!! Also I have the TPO of 1286 and that was from almost 3 years ago. Have not have it done since. I seem to swing from hyper to hypo and back a lot. I have gone into A-fib 4 times now in past 3 years which is why they don't want to treat me I guess. I'm just at a loss as to what to do. I am so tired of feeling like crap all the time! Should I just have it removed? Will they do that based on size alone? It is bothering me but not to bad yet. Thanks so much for taking the time to read my posts. Blessings!


----------

